# Ranger Wickett...



## arwink (Nov 13, 2002)

Hey Ryan,

When's a good time to catch you online this week?  I know this possibly isn't the place for it, but it seems to be nat 20 related.  AFAIK anyway.


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 13, 2002)

Well, I'm online now, but barring that, tomorrow I'll be online at 6pm my time, which is . . . I think midnight, GMT.  I'll probably be online for at least an hour or two, longer if need be.

So yes, look for me online in 19 hours and 30 minutes.


----------



## arwink (Nov 13, 2002)

Cool.  I'll try and catch you then.


----------

